# International B275 needs a home



## setterdog (Apr 30, 2011)

1961 international b275 wont start. i used it to bushhog withtwo weeks ago , started knocking and i shut it off. Will onlyturn over1/2 turn? Bodyis in excellent shape. Lift arms work. One brand new rear tire , other is 70 percent. Im not a diesel mechanic for sure so advice or if interested in buying it. , Ill make you a real deal! Dawgone252002 @yahoo.com


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Setterdog! Did it lose oil pressure?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome setterdog! Where's your adventrous side? Tear it down and fix it.


----------



## setterdog (Apr 30, 2011)

*international b275*

Hey , ,thanks for the pep talk. I am thinking about attempting to fix it. Time , and ummmm $$ are an issure right not. Oil pressure is in question , it dosent have a pressure guage but i have been told it could be an issue. Either one of you guys ever worked on one of the english international engines?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nope. But I think most engines have the same basic desighn. Try geting a manuelfirst. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## setterdog (Apr 30, 2011)

Yea , i doubt you have ever done this but ive got 49 projects currently half done. Believe its gonna be a winter project but im gonna try and figure it out. Im everyone around heres buddy with welding equipment so i need to get a few of the trailers , smokers and etc......out of the shop. Appreciate the replies and welcomes


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a B250.Basically same tractor.They are easy to work on.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like you need an engine service manual ?? I can supply on CD rom in PDF format, send me aPM with your e mail for more detai;ls


----------

